# 2014 Nissan GTR $80,000



## MarshallYde (Jun 25, 2015)

This Beautiful Silver Nissan GTR comes with only 9,500 miles on it and is being sold for $80,000

It also comes with a Clean Carfax --- 100% Stock No-Mods ! ---- Navi ---- Heated Leather Interior --- Bose --- AWD and 500 plus Horsepower.

Interested Parties should contact Marshall Yde at International Infiniti of Waukesha or visit InternationalInfiniti.com for more details.

Contact Information
Marshall Yde
[email protected]
262-814-1100 EXT540


----------

